# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Verfolgung privater E-Mail

## Hans (GL)

Hallo Holger,

wenn ich eine private E-Mail versende, kann ich weder in meinem Mail-Programm, nach im Forum/Private Nachrichten/Postausgang erkennen, ob ich die Nachricht tatsächlich abgeschickt habe.

Gibt es einen Trick um dieses zu erkennen?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Hans

----------


## Holger

Hallo Hans (GL),

in Ihrem Postausgang (des Forums) befindet sich ein Ordner "_gesendete Nachrichten_". Da kann man zumindest prüfen, an wen man wann was versendet hat. Die Eingangsbestätigung bleibt durch eine Antwort des Empfängers abzuwarten. 

E-Mails werden im Normalfall auch in einem Ordner "_gesendete Mails_" abgelegt.Auch hier kann man sehen, wem man was wann gesendet hat. 
E-Mails lassen sich zudem mit einer sog. Lesebestätigung ausstaffieren. Das ist dann so eine Art "Einschreiben" für E-Mails. In viele Fällen wird der Empfänger dann mit dem Hinweis konfrontiert "XY hat eine Lesebestätigung gefordert. Wollen Sie diese jetzt Senden?". 
Ich persönlich finde das verhältnismäßig lästig und verneine stets diese Frage. Wenn Sie mir eine E-Mail schicken, lese ich Sie für gewöhnlich innerhalb von 24h. Ist das nicht der Fall, habe ich einen Abwesenheitsmanager geschaltet, der den Mailabsender darüber informiert, dass cih bis zu einem bestimmten Termin nicht erreichbar bin. - Aber das nur am Rande....
Wenn keine Antwort auf Mails oder private Nachricht kommt, kann das vielerlei Gründe haben:
Die E-Mail-Adresse wird nicht mehr geprüft, der Empfänger ist im Urlaub, die Nachricht steckt im SPAM-Filter des Empfängers fest, Der Empfänger hat vergessen zu Antworten usw.

Fazit:
- Überprüfen, ob man eine Mail wirklich abgeschickt hat ist möglich durch einen Bilck in den Ordner "_gesendet_" (sowohl bei privaten Nachrichten, als auch bei E-Mails).
- Überprüfen, ob der Empfänger die Mail bekommen oder gar gelsen hat ist schwierig bis unmöglich und m. E. kein guter Stil.

Beste Grüße
Holger Jünemann

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Holger,

auch wenn ich mich auf den Kopf stelle und mit den Ohren wackle, kann ich im Posteingang nur die "priv. Nachrichten", jedoch nicht die piv. E-Mails verfolgen.

Viele Grüße

Hans

----------


## Holger

Hallo Hans,

im Posteingang lässt sich keine gesendete Mail verfolgen.
-Bei privaten Nachrichten kann im Postausgang nachgesehen werden, ob welche privaten Nachrichten an wen versendet wurden..

Beim Versenden einer Mail durch das Forum, lässt sich nicht überprüfen, ob die Mail gesendet wurde, da das ein Programm-Modul der Software übernimmt und kein E-Mail-Client. -Bei bemerkten Fehlern wird ggf. der Administrator benachrichtigt. - Muss aber nicht sein  :Stirnrunzeln: 

Beste Grüße
Holger Jünemann

----------

